# Tile over Tile using Eco Prim Grip



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

SO I ended up using Eco Prim for a Tile job in an apartment building, 32 apartments all in need of tile. ( Pink, yellow and blue tile) 

Going over the tile does not fix loose tile, but if the tile on the wall is set good, then this will work like a charm!


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Never heard of Eco Prim. Where did you purchase it from?

Nice install btw.


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice work! I was wondering how well that Eco Prime worked. What did you use for bullnose?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I never heard of that stuff. What do you do around the frame area of the window? Does that get boarded even with the existing tile and waterproofed?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I went to my local tile distributor that carries the latacrete the product is made by mappi.

the tiles in the existing apartments are decent so I was willing to take the risk of doing a tile over tile job.

not sure how it's gonna work out over the long run but if the product works the way they say it does it should work good.

the bull nose is a half inch round over.

I coated over the tiles with 2 coats of the product.

the building owner did the window trim detail..... I was not happy with the way he did the install, I woulda done it differently..... he screwed into the wall and used plastic buttons .... but he did use never rot trim.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> I never heard of that stuff. What do you do around the frame area of the window? Does that get boarded even with the existing tile and waterproofed?


 the window trim sticks out about a half inch from the tile and I gtouted up to the trim.

this was a test for all the rest of the apartments..... the owner told me when people move out he's gonna have me go in and do the rest of the units.

cha ching!


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

you didn't happen to knock out that grout clean-up with a "Rockin Roller", did ya?? :boxing: (enter Techdawg)


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Sprung831 said:


> you didn't happen to knock out that grout clean-up with a "Rockin Roller", did ya?? :boxing: (enter Techdawg)


ohhhh k..... what's a rockin roller?

I can say 1 thing for sure I used a lotta elbow grease.

lol


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Here you go.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Sprung831 said:


> you didn't happen to knock out that grout clean-up with a "Rockin Roller", did ya?? :boxing: (enter Techdawg)


You and Rich are sales wh0r3$... :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Snobnd said:


> I went to my local tile distributor that carries the latacrete the product is made by mappi.
> 
> the tiles in the existing apartments are decent so I was willing to take the risk of doing a tile over tile job.
> 
> ...


How much for a gallon of primgrip......want to compare ardex price


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Groutface said:


> How much for a gallon of primgrip......want to compare ardex price


 I think I paid about 38 bucks.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

I guess that's a little bit easier, but really, in 4 hours, I can have the average bathroom wall tile demo'd, denshielded and sealed ready for tile. I could see this being REALLY useful for floors though. If you've ever had to demo a screwed down denshield / hardibacker tile job, I think we can all agree that it's just plain hard work. I spent an entire day pulling up 40 sq ft of tile on denshield that was screwed every 6". Would've been nicer to just go right over the top. :thumbsup:

Seeing as you've contracted over 30 bathrooms, I can see this making a lot of sense.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I wonder where the rest of the tile pros are and not commenting.........


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Groutface said:


> How much for a gallon of primgrip......want to compare ardex price


$45 for me.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Snobnd said:


> I wonder where the rest of the tile pros are and not commenting.........


Maybe I'm missing a question?

I'd use the Mapei Eco Prim Grip if I was to go over existing tile. However, there are not many situations where I'd go over existing. Demo is always my first choice.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

In this project.....I'm thinking you saved a few hours of work. I feel like its the roofer that just adds another layer instead of starting new. Tempting......And most likely will last for the time you need it to, but I'd just have a hard time recommending it.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

srwcontracting said:


> In this project.....I'm thinking you saved a few hours of work. I feel like its the roofer that just adds another layer instead of starting new. Tempting......And most likely will last for the time you need it to, but I'd just have a hard time recommending it.


I have a hard time recommending it as well, but when you multiply it by 30 bathrooms in an apartment complex where the property manager is strictly focused on "bottom line" then it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

What about just using a 7" cup wheel with a dust buddy and scarifying the tile. That is essentially free (After the one time investment cost)and gives a mechanical bond for the thinset to stick to. I have done quite a few floors this way to save the customer $. Plus it saves space in the landfill.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Is there a warranty from Mapei for that type of install? I don't see ceramic tile listed as substrate.

From their website:



> Eco Prim Grip is a multi-purpose, ready-to-use primer for internal and external floors and walls and may be used to improve the bond of all types of cement, gypsum and lime-based plasters on substrates made from concrete, brickwork, vibro-compressed concrete blocks, lightweight blocks and gypsum.


My other concern would be the lack of a waterproofing layer since their very likely isn't one under the existing tile.

On another note, you could convince the owner that he should bring the height of the surround up to code and get extra SF of tile work per bathroom. :thumbup:


----------

